# Local firewood prices



## Butch(OH) (Oct 16, 2006)

I am amazed how high some of the firewood prices are that I see posted. Just happened to be multi tasking I.E. news paper and internet, LOL and here are your central Ohio prices fresh of the press. Pricing here usually includes delivery in county I am told, even if not specified in the ad.
Seasoned Cherry, Maple, Oak mixed $90 per cord.
Same split and delivered $95
Split wood $100 cord, $55 half
Slab $30 half cord
Grade A premium firewood $270 2 full cords, slab $150 ( highest prices I have ever seen here for firewood)


----------



## Limestone (Oct 16, 2006)

Butch is that for full or face cords? Here in Buffalo it ranges from $80-100 for face cords delivered of mixed hardwoods


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are for a cord 4x4x8 or fractions or muliples of said cords, only legal way to sell firewood in Ohio. If usual price reductions take place in mid winter we will have $65 per cord firewood here in January, too much wood, too many cutt'en it.


----------



## Limestone (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyone here uses face cords 4'x8'x16"-18" as their measurements


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 16, 2006)

Some wood dealer musta ripped off a politition (too bad) around here a few years ago because they hadda big crack down on selling "pick up load" "ricks" "face cords" etc. Sent the weights and measures people out in force to bust up the racket But they still can sell cottonwood, willow etc to the yups that dont know better, we need more regulations!!,, not.


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 16, 2006)

Man, you can't even get truck length at those prices around here. A full cord of seasoned hardwood is going for $200-$250 cut split & delivered.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Oct 16, 2006)

Vancouver, BC, Canada:

$175 - $500 CDN for a cord of split, mixed wood (soft/hard). delivered/stacked. Kindling free.

Seasoned hardwoods sell for much much more. People are willing to pay it too......

those are average prices, some guys sell by the truck load, some by the cord or 1/2 cord. You can also buy shrink wrapped split dried wood (mixed) $20 CDN for 10 - 14 pieces.  

if i did'nt live in an apt building, i'd buy a splitter and a firewood bundler and sell packed wood to home depot or rona or CDN Tire.... :hmm3grin2orange: 

My first firewood client in West Vancouver always get a 1/4 cord for $40 bucks, as thanks for getting me going. Everyone else get a 1/4 cord split dried mixed wood for 100 - 150, depending on the wood. kepp in mind thats all i can carry in my truck, without breaking the springs.....lol!


----------



## timothykamp (Oct 16, 2006)

I sell firewood, and it's $85 a face for semi (like 3 months) seasoned oak and hickory that is split. I charge $225 a cord and people pay it like it's nothing - if i keep selling as much as I do - ill go 100 and 250 for face and cord respectively.

BTW - I am in NW Indiana/Chicago Suburbs, about 25 mi southeast of the city.


----------



## bassman (Oct 16, 2006)

I pay 25 a cord for popalar and spruce chunks (knotted lower pieces 36 inches dia) 2 foot long.
8 foot lenths popalar about 85 a cord.
all the birch goes to guys cutting and splitting to sell for 225 to 350 a cord.
but i did get ahold of 5 cords of 8 foot birch for 300 delivered to my door.
this in in sask canada.
I did see a doofus buying 2 bundles of wood at a gas station for $12.95 each.

shayne


----------



## windthrown (Oct 17, 2006)

*Firewood prices in Orygun*

Here in the remotes of west Orygun seasoned split madrone and oak goes for $125-150 a cord. They are the best local firewood hardwoods with the highest density. OR law requires only fractions of or full cord sales. No face cords or ricks. In Portland you can get more like $175-200 for a cord of seasoned oak. In the SF bay area you can easilly get $300 for a cord of madrone and/or oak. Softwoods and lighter hardwoods go for less.

And the stuff grows on trees!


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 17, 2006)

$300/cord split,dried,delivered rural 100% oak
$375/cord  s,d,d urban 100%oak

$125-250 for mixed hardwoods/softwoods cord

$95-115 face cord (4x8x16") oak rural

Some tree services clean their lots out with a summer special of one logtruck load (4-6 cords) of logs delivered for $300, no prime hardwood.

I'd love to have someone drop a truck or semi load of logs my way, especially burr oak after a land clearing operation, it's usually too crooked for a commercial splitting setup so it gets chipped, what a waste.


----------



## MS-310 (Oct 17, 2006)

9 cord for $800 thats in the log form.... Sounds not to bad of price.


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 17, 2006)

Around central Massachusetts, I've seen $175 up to $225 for a cord. I think they deliver but just dump it in driveway: stacking is usually extra.

Log trucks seem to be hard to locate, but I've heard $500 for a 6-8 cord load of logs.

Within 5 miles of my house, there are three separate firewood processor operations running with mountains of wood piled up, and those are just the ones I can see from the road. So, I guess it must be a reasonable business to be in.


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Oct 17, 2006)

Down in NJ where I work they will get close to and in some cases over $300 a cord for mixed/split and $400 for all hardwood/split. In the catskills figure $150 a cord mix/split and $200 hardwood/split


----------



## ghitch75 (Oct 17, 2006)

here in southwestern IN you can get it all day long for 40 buc's a face cord. oak ash and hickory split


----------



## windthrown (Oct 17, 2006)

*Wild $$$ variation*

Amazing variation on firewood prices. Look on Craigslist in any given area... $400 and up in some places. $100 and less in others. We get all the wood we want for nothing here. 

We have many mills around here and one has a firewood 'annex' with cull and end cut logs sitting outside seasoning. They do not sell anything locally. They have a saw and splitting operation in an open roofed area, and they cut and shrink-wrap bundels of Doug fir firewood and put them on pallets for shipping to grocery and hardware stores in the cities. At $3.99 a bundle (1 cu ft), that's $500 a cord! For medium grade firewood... umpkin2:


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 17, 2006)

ghitch75 said:


> here in southwestern IN you can get it all day long for 40 buc's a face cord. oak ash and hickory split




That's low enough to justify the shipping cost if a guy could get a full 53' open top semi load up here.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 17, 2006)

My brother in law just sold about 10 cords split and stacked for 300.00 All hardwoods, seasoned. He is building a new house and is desperate for money. A man came along offered 300 and he took it. If that aint great, he is delivering it which he isnt charging anything for. If I would have known I would have bought it all. Makes me sick, and pi$$es me off.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Oct 17, 2006)

^ damn man... you could have sold that wood for $5000 CDN in west Vancouver.....


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 17, 2006)

laynes69 said:


> My brother in law just sold about 10 cords split and stacked for 300.00 All hardwoods, seasoned. He is building a new house and is desperate for money. A man came along offered 300 and he took it. If that aint great, he is delivering it which he isnt charging anything for. If I would have known I would have bought it all. Makes me sick, and pi$$es me off.



With brains like that he'll be deperate for money forever. Kick him in the head for all of us. Ten cords of logs delivered would cost me $1000.


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 17, 2006)

I sell it buy the piece.Dollar a piece(usually only gets cold for a few days)I throw out the sign and they scoop it in 10-30 dollar increments.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 17, 2006)

laynes69 said:


> My brother in law just sold about 10 cords split and stacked for 300.00 All hardwoods, seasoned. He is building a new house and is desperate for money. A man came along offered 300 and he took it. If that aint great, he is delivering it which he isnt charging anything for. If I would have known I would have bought it all. Makes me sick, and pi$$es me off.



PM me is number..... I could also use 10 cord split and stacked for $300.... and I have about six neighbors that will buy 10 cords each.....Hell thats 70 cord or $2100 in his pocket..


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 17, 2006)

You got it. I wouldnt buy any from him because I cut my own. At that price it would have been worth me getting. Last year we bought about 4 cords from him for 100. Nobody would buy it, he claimed. Only problem he wouldn't advertise. Obviously if he would have kept it, in the dead of winter it would have sold. Like I said, I was pissed. He just hadnt got any brains. Also while im on this subject, all of that wood, a nice new home, he is heating with electricity and doesnt want a wood stove in his house. LOL I save about 400 a month in propane burning wood, that wood would have saved him alot of money. I do believe the people who work hard and cut their wood are supporting their wallets and their families. Nothing wrong with wood burners.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 17, 2006)

laynes69 said:


> My brother in law just sold about 10 cords split and stacked for 300.00 All hardwoods, seasoned. He is building a new house and is desperate for money. A man came along offered 300 and he took it. If that aint great, he is delivering it which he isnt charging anything for. If I would have known I would have bought it all. Makes me sick, and pi$$es me off.



Sounds like the companys looking for cheap labor should be looking to relocate to Ohio instead of China? Or do we just like to cut wood for cheap? LOL


----------



## SRT-Tech (Oct 17, 2006)

tell ya what, tell yer brother i'll take 1000 cords, i'll even pay for shipping to BC canada, and then i'll turn around and sell it in West Vancouver and STILL make a profit on it...


----------



## windthrown (Oct 17, 2006)

*$30 a cord???*



laynes69 said:


> My brother in law just sold about 10 cords split and stacked for 300.00 All hardwoods, seasoned. He is building a new house and is desperate for money. A man came along offered 300 and he took it. If that aint great, he is delivering it which he isnt charging anything for. If I would have known I would have bought it all. Makes me sick, and pi$$es me off.



Holy moley... I get wood for free here, but for $30 a cord I would not bother cutting it myself. 10 cords would last us over 2 years. That has got to be the hottest firewood deal of the year.


----------



## bvomark (Oct 27, 2006)

*Wood Prices*

I have started this fall at $50 for a face cord 16-18" length of mixed seasoned wood. 100% pecan I have been selling for $60. Any green wood I let go for $45. 

That is picked up at the lot. Delivery and dump is $15 more if in town and not too far away. Stacking is extra. 

I sold about 110 face cords last year at a slightly lower price. With this pricing I sold 23 face cords last week. I already have about 4 more to deliver this weekend. 

Deer season opens tomorrow but I will still have to cut and split some more wood.


----------



## colverpa (Oct 29, 2006)

west pa about 80 for split hardwood p/u truck full


----------



## NORTHERN NYer (Oct 29, 2006)

$60 a face cord is the highest I have seen here so far. Thats for dry stuff. Most is around 45 to 50 for dry stuff.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Cordwood*



NORTHERN NYer said:


> $60 a face cord is the highest I have seen here so far. Thats for dry stuff. Most is around 45 to 50 for dry stuff.



I'm not sure exactly where your at, but that sounds about right. Buddies of mine are selling round wood for $50/cord and split for $65 or so. Pretty much all of it is green though, like right off the stump type green. A buddy of mine across the road from me bought like 4 full cord in 4' lengths, mostly green, beech/ash/little maple for like $300. That's pretty cheap. If you cross the bridge and run over into VT, I hear they are getting $100+ easily/face cord. That'd be in the burlington and surrounding areas over there....


----------



## NORTHERN NYer (Oct 30, 2006)

I am in northern Franklin county.


----------



## buckwheat (Oct 30, 2006)

South central PA is currently $110-130 for a full cord of split seasoned mixed hardwood - mostly oak; delivered but not stacked.


----------



## NYH1 (Oct 30, 2006)

NORTHERN NYer said:


> I am in northern Franklin county.


Where about's in Franklin County? I have family up there. My aunt and uncle live on Rt. 11B about a mile from the St. Lawrence County/Franklin County line in a little town called Dickinson Center, NY. I used to spend the summers up there when I was a kid. I learned more in the big woods up there, hunting, fishing, running a chain saw, milking cows.........drinking beer! We did it all!

Nickleville (St. Lawrence County), Brushton, St. Regis Falls, Moira, Malone, good times!!!


----------



## Lumberzack (Oct 30, 2006)

I was looking through the paper this morning and counted 4 ads for - full cords $250.00 ! The cheapest I saw was $140.00. This is from a greater Cincinnati newspaper. My favorite firewood is like my favorite beer! FREE!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORTHERN NYer (Oct 30, 2006)

> Where about's in Franklin County? I have family up there. My aunt and uncle live on Rt. 11B about a mile from the St. Lawrence County/Franklin County line in a little town called Dickinson Center, NY. I used to spend the summers up there when I was a kid. I learned more in the big woods up there, hunting, fishing, running a chain saw, milking cows.........drinking beer! We did it all!
> 
> Nickleville (St. Lawrence County), Brushton, St. Regis Falls, Moira, Malone, good times!!!



I live in Moira born and raised, probably never leave. We are out of the big woods here in the valley and farmland. We used to have a hunting camp when I was a kid up south in the big woods. I am very familar with all the above activities mentioned, maybe too familiar with some.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Free*



Lumberzack said:


> I was looking through the paper this morning and counted 4 ads for - full cords $250.00 ! The cheapest I saw was $140.00. This is from a greater Cincinnati newspaper. My favorite firewood is like my favorite beer! FREE!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



If you were here dude I'd give it to ya. After I cut and split my wood, I sell about 10 or 20 cord and then I give a bunch away, prolly another 10 cord or so. I do it just for the exercise and cause I love being out there doing it...


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 1, 2006)

I love to cut fire wood.Its what I call my wood therapy.I am selling a cord of mixed hard wood for 110.00.Just started selling this fall.


----------



## Millman (Nov 6, 2006)

*Log loada*

I bought log loads for the first time. We ended up with 26 face cord. 
4'x8'x16". I paid $600 and got cherry, beach and maple. No oak. If I by by the load I get 5-6 face for $350 split and delivered. I go thru about 10 to 12 face cord a year. ~millman


----------



## GlennG (Nov 8, 2006)

After removing a declining 80 ft black cherry from a clients property the homeowner asked "does that wood have bugs in it"? I replied yes I`m sure there are a few here and there. She then replied that is why she buys her firewood from the BP gas station in those "easy to carry" bundles. While we laugh at this kind of thing everyone has a reason for doing the things the do. She is small and unable to cut wood, her husband is a surgeon and canot risk an injury to his hands. Their property is an estate and they do not want the mess and clutter of a firewood pile. They have the means, and spend it how they like. To her its a romantic evening in front of the fire with her husband for $4.99 . 

Home heating oil, natural gas and electricity are very expensive, why should firewood be cheap? There is a lot of labor and sometimes danger, before a living tree becomes a useful fuel.

Oh and $300 for 10 cords.....thats just dumb. With a $10 ad in the paper he could of quadrupled his money easily, or more even.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Dec 2, 2006)

*Firewood Prices, Southern NH Region*

We been selling our K/D firewood in this region for just under $9.50 cu ft. (e.g. ; 1/3 cord (16" lenghts) $405.00 plus delivery and stacked.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 3, 2006)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Dec 4, 2006)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> We been selling our K/D firewood in this region for just under $9.50 cu ft. (e.g. ; 1/3 cord (16" lenghts) $405.00 plus delivery and stacked.



Are the people that buy kiln dried firewood cooking in a restraunt with it, or does their money tree bloom year round?


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Dec 6, 2006)

*Green Firewood; $275.00 cord delvd ; Haverhill MA*

One of many typical emails that I recieve from consumers in our region.


Someone has requested more information from the Web site.

Here is their information.
_________________________________________________________

Name: Cris

Address: .. .......... Avenue, 

City: Haverhill

State: MA

Zip: 01830

E-mail Address: [email protected]

Questions/Comments:
I paid $275 for a cord of crappy, wet, unseasoned wood. Please ...better..


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Dec 6, 2006)

*I usually don't ask.............*



SmokinDodge said:


> Are the people that buy kiln dried firewood cooking in a restraunt with it, or does their money tree bloom year round?



I really can't answer your question. I usually don't ask for what our K/D products is being used for, nor do I pry into their financial business. But I wonder what this customer, that just e-mailed me, is going to use his "Green" firewood for that he just purchase for $275.00 a cord ?? Your thoughts on this subject !!


Someone has requested more information from the Web site.

Here is their information.
_________________________________________________________

Name: Cris

Address: ................... 

City: Haverhill

State: MA

Zip: 01830

E-mail Address: [email protected]

Questions/Comments:
I paid $275 for a cord of crappy, wet, unseasoned wood. Please ....


----------



## tom7531 (Jul 2, 2007)

*slab wood needed*

Does anyone have any contacts for slab wood delivery to northeast Ohio? I need a large load of just about anything, even pine would be Ok since I only burn on the deck in a firebox. Please forward any numbers you may have.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jul 2, 2007)

PM me your phone number and I'll give it to a sawer friend of mine, he charges $20 a pickup load or $125 for a full tri-axle (picked up of course)


----------



## OilHead (Jul 3, 2007)

West Coast Bay Area. 10 years ago I was paying $330 for 2 full cords of split & delivered almond 25 0/0 6' limbs & the rest big chunkers that originated out of the central valley about 1hr & 15 min. delivery time one way. Good stuff low ash and compairable to oak. 8 years ago the same 2 cords went to $390. 6 years ago went to $ 440.That was the best deal around here from farmers in the off season 1st part of Oct. Allways seasoned 1 year. Only burn about 1 1/2 cords a year as there a lot of Xmas out here when its sunny T shirt weather Bay Area not Portland. Hi. But when it cold it is miserable wet w damp fog that makes your bones ache & the wood burner is a cure all. Anyway delivered prices have gone thru the roof mainly due to operational costs. This last year Nov.-Dec. single cords of oak were going off at $375-$525. Mixed hardwoods were aronnd $325 . That was enough for me & now have 7 cords of split & stacked oak,black walnut,silver maple,cedar,pine & eucaliptus drying . It should be enough so there very low heating bills for the next 4 years. Got all of it off Craigs List free firewood listing. Pretty much finished off my Mac 610 gettin it but it was old anyway & had been used for cutting a lot of roots. Buy a splitter 20 ton minimum doesnt have to be the cadillac just get one & watch your wood pile grow.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Jul 3, 2007)

Last year I was getting 125.00 a half cord delivered here in Ct.Also had people who took more than one quarter of a cord at 75.00 because they did not want large piles of wood in the yard.I am pretty small scale.Just selling the extra wood for Christmas money.There are a few big firewood operations not to far from me.And I still have no problem selling wood.Always more customers than wood.Have not had to deliver more than 15 miles from the house.Most are 5 miles or less.


----------



## tom7531 (Jul 4, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> PM me your phone number and I'll give it to a sawer friend of mine, he charges $20 a pickup load or $125 for a full tri-axle (picked up of course)



I cant figure out how to pm you from the post on arborsite about slab wood to Northfield ohio. Please send me a direct e-mail addres so I can get the info from you.
Thanks


----------



## tom7531 (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry, forgot to include the address for slab wood. 

[email protected]


----------



## lumberinspector (Jul 4, 2007)

I just did a search in one of our local swap sheets. The only price I saw was $35/pick up load. Other wise it was FREE  Some of the free listings stated you had to cut it.


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2007)

*good time to start advertising firewood forsale*

I was wondering a good time to start ads for up coming season.


----------



## SteveBullman (Jul 11, 2007)

what prices are people asking for the coming season....particularly in the uk?


----------



## OilHead (Jul 12, 2007)

Out here in Cali forn ya I like to have my firewood no later than 1st few weeks into Oct.. Thats when we start to get frost on the pumpkin & the beginning of rain. Last year some places started to run out of wood by the end of Nov. Thats when prices went thru the roof the highest I've ever seen them. Current price for prem. fuel is $ 3.53 and they say it will be going up. Yes we get hosed here in Cali for ne.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Jul 12, 2007)

Butch(OH) said:


> I am amazed how high some of the firewood prices are that I see posted. Just happened to be multi tasking I.E. news paper and internet, LOL and here are your central Ohio prices fresh of the press. Pricing here usually includes delivery in county I am told, even if not specified in the ad.
> Seasoned Cherry, Maple, Oak mixed $90 per cord.
> Same split and delivered $95
> Split wood $100 cord, $55 half
> ...



I'm also amazed on how cheep firewood is going for in central Ohio than in other parts of the country, too !!


----------



## sloth9669 (Jul 15, 2007)

*green/dry*

Iam selling for 180 green 230 dry per cord. Free delivery for 15 miles. lil more if its cut in 1/2 or 1/4 cords...maybe more come winter time or when oil hits 100 a barrel...and past 15 miles small charge for delivery to cover fuel and some of my time.


----------



## cantcutter (Aug 19, 2007)

*central kentucky*

They don't sell by the cord.....it is sold by the size of the stack on pallets 4x4x4 is about 120.00. that is split and stacked, but not dry. I get all mine for free, just have to block and split myself.


----------



## FrankLCSW1212 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just had a measured (4x4x8) cord, split, mostly oak and a sugar maple, and fully seasoned one year (I could tell by the cracks in the end and some graying) delivered in Reading, Pa for $170.00.


----------



## VernonFirewood (Aug 30, 2007)

*firewood prices upstate south carolina*

any one have any ideas for the price of firewood in upstate south carolina. Last year it was about $135 per cord advertised as seasoned. what do you think the prices might be this season?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## buckwheat (Jan 8, 2013)

My goodness where'd this ol' thread come from?

South central PA is currently $160-200 for a full cord of split seasoned mixed hardwood - mostly oak; delivered but not stacked.


----------

